# I’ve been waiting 2 years for this!!!



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve been waiting 2 years to buy this saw. I was borrowing a tiny ryobi and I hated it. My friend and I carried it piece by piece down the stairs, and it took some time putting it all together. The mobility base is awesome as well. Have to spend some time to get the table to zero out. It’s pretty close at 0.3, and the bar for the fence is riding in at 0.1. I’m not sure if it’s close enough or if it has to be completely 0. But man she is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2020)

Congrats! Some things are just worth the wait! Chuck


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Some things are just worth the wait! Chuck


Agreed! It’s a beautiful saw. Now I just need some dust collection and I’m good to go!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice. I'm wanting a big bandsaw. Give us a review when you get some sawing done with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 18, 2020)

Oh yaaaa! Now that's one fine way to dress up a shop. Congratulations

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

Patrude said:


> Oh yaaaa! Now that's one fine way to dress up a shop. Congratulations


Getting there! One piece at a time!


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 18, 2020)

Congratulations. I came close to buying this saw as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice. What are your nitial plans for the saw?


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2020)

Congrats man, that's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Congratulations. I came close to buying this saw as well.


It was between this and the laguna. My lathe is a laguna and I love it. The owner of the store I bought it from pretty much told me to get the rikon. He said they are both great and he wasn’t pushing me to buy either one, but he prefers the rikon. It also has a much longer warranty and it was $100 cheaper. Laguna charges so much money for their accessories too. Like the mobile base for the saw would have been $150, whereas I paid $60 for the rikon. So I’m really happy with my decision. Hopefully it was the right one. Besides my lathe I’ve never made a tool purchase costing this much money.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice. What are your nitial plans for the saw?


Not to sure yet, never really used one lol. Maybe some resawing , bowl blanks, and try to do some bandsaw boxes for my 2 year old maybe. I’ve been looking at things online that I can do with it


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2020)

One safety note for you. If you try to saw up a bowl blank that is already round to make it shorter, you need to attach a side stabilizing board. Round things and downward motion are NOT good bedfellows....
Don't ask me how I know this....

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> One safety note for you. If you try to saw up a bowl blank that is already round to make it shorter, you need to attach a side stabilizing board. Round things and downward motion are NOT good bedfellows....
> Don't ask me how I know this....


Thank you! I literally have no idea what I’m doing. I’ll learn as I go along!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice. Looks like your floor is level, mine wasn't and the sheet metal base got pretty wobbly. I finally built a plywood base cut to fit the floor slant and have used the base now as a little metal working station. It works great. I do like the saw. Be careful, that's the only tool so far that bit me. It's quiet and seems safe but it can get nasty quickly. Don't force anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice!! I have the same one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 19, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> . Be careful, that's the only tool so far that bit me. It's *quiet *and seems safe but it can get nasty quickly. Don't force anything.


Plus 1 on that. It should also have a brake to stop it quicker. I have one also, but do not like it at all. I haven't been able to get the proper tension yet. So, it sits in my turning room unused and in the way.

Zack, if you get it set up properly, you will like it, but as @Graybeard says, it is quite......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats Zack! Ive heard good things about that bandsaw...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 19, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Nice!! I have the same one.


What’s the piece with the chain that goes in the front of the fence in the top? Is that another safety feature for the blade?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 19, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> So, it sits in my turning room unused and in the way.



You can bring it to me. I know you'll make me a good deal on it since it's "in your way."


----------



## ebill (Jan 20, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> One safety note for you. If you try to saw up a bowl blank that is already round to make it shorter, you need to attach a side stabilizing board. Round things and downward motion are NOT good bedfellows....
> Don't ask me how I know this....



+1 BTDT and have a new throat plate to show for the 'experience'. Well, once I got the wood and the blade prided loose and the old throat plate cut off the twisted blade. Fortunately it was a big piece of wood so my tactile sensing appendages were not near the blade but it could have been a lot worse. 

- I love my 10-326 too. Even more so one I tossed the 'included blade'. I have an old Craftsman 10" that gets duty on small pen blanks and crafty stuff, but the Rikon has become a go-to saw for my blank prep. 

- ebill

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 21, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> One safety note for you. If you try to saw up a bowl blank that is already round to make it shorter, you need to attach a side stabilizing board. Round things and downward motion are NOT good bedfellows....
> Don't ask me how I know this....



I don't have to ask. I tried to thin out some segmented rings. I thought I had a jig all worked out.

I did not.

Amazing how much downward pressure that blade can provide. It puts a new spin on things for you, that's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

Yikes! Haven’t really used it yet. But thanks for the tips! If anyone has any more tips, I’d love to hear them!


----------



## skids929 (Apr 23, 2020)

congrats! Sweet saw!


----------

